
How I made a validation library using ES6 Proxy - sorodrigo
https://hackernoon.com/how-i-made-a-validation-library-using-es6-proxy-59df82c1a4c0
======
sorodrigo
Proxy support in major browsers is here, time to unleash all the power it
brings.

I’ve wondered for a while now what was this Proxy thing I kept stumbling upon
on MDN. I’ve read the description and the API many times. However, it wasn’t
very clear to me what were the use cases where I could take advantage of it.
Anyway one weekend I made some time to dig deeper into it, read a bunch of
blog posts, and decided to experiment a little bit.

The result was a declarative approach to validation with ES6 Proxy in its
core. Go check it out on GitHub!

[https://github.com/sorodrigo/proxy-
validator](https://github.com/sorodrigo/proxy-validator)

